# How To See Your Uber Rating As A % Of 5 Stars



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*Thank about it, if your uber is 4.65 that mends 93% of the clients like you, your car and your service,
But uber says you suck..*

----------------------------------------------------------------
*How To See Your Uber Rating As A % Of 5 Stars:*
*Your rating x 2 will give you your uber rating as a %
5.00 x 2 = 10.00 = 100.0%
4.93 x 2 = 9.86 = 98.6%
4.87 x 2 = 9.74 = 97.4%
4.80 x 2 = 9.60 = 96.0%
4.70 x 2 = 9.40 = 94.0%
4.65 x 2 = 9.30 = 93.0%*


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Cool. So really you can look at this as a gauge of how many paranoid schizophrenics you picked up. In my case, since I'm a 96% approved, that means 4% were paranoid schizophrenics. How many have you picked up?

Hey I just had an idea. Uber can be used to find the mentally ill people in society. All who rate an innocent driver less than the 5 stars they deserve should be arrested and have mandatory psychological evaluations. I think I've found a way to stop shooting sprees?


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Cool. So really you can look at this as a gauge of how many paranoid schizophrenics you picked up. In my case, since I'm a 96% approved, that means 4% were paranoid schizophrenics. How many have you picked up?
> 
> Hey I just had an idea. Uber can be used to find the mentally ill people in society. All who rate an innocent driver less than the 5 stars they deserve should be arrested and have mandatory psychological evaluations. I think I've found a way to stop shooting sprees?


lol , Has it ever occured to you that Screwbre already is gauging how many mentally ill people there are worldwide.
The catch is the are using the number of driver sign ups not passenger rates.


----------

